# Danio Choprae



## diego (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi , a few weeks ago I have introduced to my aquarium 10 small fish, up to this moment, known for my . 
They are the whole spectacle and I recommend them.
I leave photos and some information you on this small fish:




























Also there is called he: GlowLight tetra 
Origin: Asia (Irrawaddy, to the north of Myanmar) 
Synonymous: Brachydanio choprai 
Kingdom : Animalia
Class:Actinopterygii 
Order:Cypriniformes 
Family:Cyprinidae 
Genus : Danio 
Speces: Danio Choprae 
Temperature: 22ºC to 26ºC 
PH:6.0 to 7.0 
Hardness: soft waters 
Life span: 3 years 
Size: Maximum 4 cm 
This fish , like to be in company of other members of the same species.
In the nature it lives near the surface, and feeds of small larvas of insects that they fall to the water and other small aquatic insects.
In captivity accept food dries, frozen and everything what it him fits for the mouth ,It is a very rapid and voracious fish .


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Omg I Want Them Like Right Now So Pretty Im Drooling!


----------



## zoggin eck (Apr 11, 2007)

Very pretty fish, and lovely photos 

One thing, you mentioned they are also called "glowlight tetras" - I think you meant "glowlight danios" which is what my local stores call them


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

So very pretty! I do not remember seening these in LFS, but on the web pictures they do not look that colorful. They must really like your tank to get such nice colors.


----------

